# Fuengirola!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuengirola is so British!! all along the seafront are British bars, British staff and British customers, British people strolling along in the sun with British kids in buggies! It was like being in.... well Britain!!! Had a drink or two with SteveHall from here - so two more Brits LOL 

Thank you for lovely time Steve

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Fuengirola is so British!! all along the seafront are British bars, British staff and British customers, British people strolling along in the sun with British kids in buggies!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

xtreme said:


>


dad !!!!!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> fuengirola is so british!! All along the seafront are british bars, british staff and british customers, british people strolling along in the sun with british kids in buggies! It was like being in.... Well britain!!! Had a drink or two with stevehall from here - so two more brits lol
> 
> thank you for lovely time steve
> 
> jo xx


hope u liked the toe photo jo ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


>


Thats it!!! thats how they were when they caught a glimps of Steve, accept it was sunny!!

Jo
xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_9mHDrEv3Zcc/RyfxZ94Y3uI/AAAAAAAAAEo/X7xhrg-sOo4/s320/Zombie.jpg


----------

